# Hatfishing [SUIFUEL FOR BALDCELS]



## fobos (Mar 26, 2019)

Hatfished! 15 Photos That Prove Why We Can't Trust Men With Hats


Before these men point the finger at women for wearing makeup, they need to take off their damn hats.




www.thethings.com





brb ending my life


----------



## androidcel (Mar 26, 2019)

*FUCKING BRUTAL ITS OVER*


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 26, 2019)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Zeus (Mar 26, 2019)

Still fucked them, IMO they dodged a bullet. No relationship drama


----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 26, 2019)

The funny thing is I actually use a hat to cover my norwood 2 hairline.

The day someone tells me to take off my hat at some casual event and there's a bunch of cute girls I know its truly


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 26, 2019)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 26, 2019)

If a girl asks you to take your hat off, ask her to take her makeup off.


----------



## fobos (Mar 26, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> If a girl asks you to take your hat off, ask her to take her makeup off.


just lol if you think you have the same rights as women


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> @Ritalincel
> View attachment 34290


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 26, 2019)

fobos said:


> just lol if you think you have the same rights as women


It would still be funny to see how butt hurt she would get about it


----------



## fobos (Mar 26, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> It would still be funny to see how butt hurt she would get about it


----------



## xom (Mar 26, 2019)

they can hide nasiolabals and make fake zygo arches but we can't wear a hat wtf


----------



## fobos (Mar 26, 2019)

xom said:


> they can hide nasiolabals and make fake zygo arches but we can't wear a hat wtf


yes


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2019)

xom said:


> they can hide nasiolabals and make fake zygo arches but we can't wear a hat wtf


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 26, 2019)

xom said:


> they can hide nasiolabals and make fake zygo arches but we can't wear a hat wtf


Women uses pile of makeup: Yaaasssss you go girl get that  dick.
I wear a hat to cover hairline: Take it off you fucking fag. What kind of loser cares about hairloss. Just be alpha male bro.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hatfish lol


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>


Bro why did u upload those attachments? U could have just dragged and dropped both those users profile pictures


----------



## xom (Mar 26, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 34294
> View attachment 34295



Bro why did u upload those attachments? U could have just dragged and dropped both those users profile pictures


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 26, 2019)

xom said:


> Bro why did u upload those attachments? U could have just dragged and dropped both those users profile pictures


As if one wasn’t bad enough..

The last thing I need is two ritalincels in my life


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

FUCKING OVER


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 26, 2019)

It’s over


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hats me


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 26, 2019)

Norwooding black guys look so weird.


----------



## fobos (Mar 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> black guys look so weird.


----------



## goff2 (Mar 26, 2019)

I will be nw0 buzzcutted forever


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## KrissKross (Mar 26, 2019)

These hats are legit for maxxing. They suit all face/head shapes and convey high class at the same time.


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> These hats are legit for maxxing. They suit all face/head shapes and convey high class at the same time.
> View attachment 34448
> View attachment 34449


My aspie nw7 roommate wears these, cant unsee it so No for me.


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 26, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> These hats are legit for maxxing. They suit all face/head shapes and convey high class at the same time.
> View attachment 34448
> View attachment 34449


You'll look aspie as hell unless you're high status


----------



## Zyros (Mar 27, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Women uses pile of makeup: Yaaasssss you go girl get that  dick.
> I wear a hat to cover hairline: Take it off you fucking fag. What kind of loser cares about hairloss. Just be alpha male bro.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 27, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 13, 2019)

its over


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 13, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> The funny thing is I actually use a hat to cover my norwood 2 hairline.
> 
> The day someone tells me to take off my hat at some casual event and there's a bunch of cute girls I know its truly


hairlinemaxx faggot I've gotten insane results


----------



## LegendOfIncel (Jun 13, 2019)

JFL it's over


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jun 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> hairlinemaxx faggot I've gotten insane results


I use ketoconsole shampoo every other day, derma pen (2 mm) every 8-10 days and ru58841+minoxidil solution twice a day faggot


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 13, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I use ketoconsole shampoo every other day, derma pen (2 mm) every 8-10 days and ru58841+minoxidil solution twice a day faggot


Bump that dermapen to 2.5mm and your solid


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jun 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Bump that dermapen to 2.5mm and your solid


I'll work my way up. It can be painful sometimes.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 14, 2019)

LegendOfIncel said:


> over


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 14, 2019)




----------

